# lagging bieceps.



## fredy196 (Apr 24, 2010)

hi ive got a problem,my bieceps wont grow.ive been working out hard for nearly 2 years now, im just 168 pounds,5ft 8inch tall. i can bar curl for 3sets of 8 at 90pounds and alt dumbell at 40 pounds. should i try to go heavier or go lighter and try get a better pump. my arms measure 14inch.any advise pleese.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*fredy196* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Apr 24, 2010)

fredy196 said:


> hi ive got a problem,my bieceps wont grow.ive been working out hard for nearly 2 years now, im just 168 pounds,5ft 8inch tall. i can bar curl for 3sets of 8 at 90pounds and alt dumbell at 40 pounds. should i try to go heavier or go lighter and try get a better pump. my arms measure 14inch.any advise pleese.



Is your form good? A lot of weight with bad form isn't something to be proud of. Even I know that. Good form meaning you don't throw your back into the curl, use your shoulder, swing you hips, anything like that helping you get the weight up is bad.

I can't really answer your question due to my lack of knowledge since  I'm sixteen. But I can tell you a great workout for you biceps. Sitting hammer curls. Find a bench or chair to sit at and do hammer curls very slowly with *light* weight and go about halfway up. This should add more peak to your bicep. I can explain why if you'd like. 

I do 3 sets of 10, I'd try that. I've heard theories and rumors that sets of 15 for this particular workout will help faster but I'm not sold on it. Make sure to try isolate (only use) your arm. Not throw your back, hips, or shoulder into it. Keep a straight back when sitting as well.


----------



## fredy196 (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks for your input nick, my forms pretty good but ill keep my eye on it .cheers.


----------



## fredy196 (Apr 24, 2010)

cheers richard, i didunt mean 3 sets and thats it,i work up to that with lighter sets then do other stuff as well,im just maxed out at that weight wish i think is plenty for my size. plus my age might well be a consern being 45. and your right my diet sucks.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Apr 24, 2010)

fredy196 said:


> cheers richard, i didunt mean 3 sets and thats it,i work up to that with lighter sets then do other stuff as well,im just maxed out at that weight wish i think is plenty for my size. plus my age might well be a consern being 45. and your right my diet sucks.



Change up your diet. For sure. The diet I'm on has me eating half my weigh in carbs and 100% of my weight in protein. It's done wonders. Plus it's not that hard. I like almost all the food I eat. I found the diet from a post somewhere on this website. Here it is.

Do you take any pre-workout products such as pills or a drink? I do and I lift longer, harder, focus better, and do more weight. More weight = bigger muscles = more calories burned naturally. If you don't I'd recommend finding some pre-workout product to take. Just a personal preference. Also I drink a protein shake after my workout. But I'm sure you've heard that before.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 24, 2010)

I found the best response when I was doing 21's: w/ a bar (I use ezbar):

1 set =
7 reps bottom to mid range
7 reps mid to top range
7 reps full ROM

x 3

Also to a point it can be genetic - biceps, or at least peaks, are one of my genetic gifts, but my triceps are almsot like a genetic joke - they dont' have the size my bis do, and they also hold water like a mudda.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Apr 24, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> I found the best response when I was doing 21's: w/ a bar (I use ezbar):
> 
> 1 set =
> 7 reps bottom to mid range
> ...



I've heard that is good from friend but those friends don't know much about working out. Now that I've seen it from here I think I'll try it. Fredy I'd try it too if I were you.

Same here dude, my biceps are one of my good genetic gifts, my tris.....not so much.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 24, 2010)

N_I_C_K said:


> I've heard that is good from friend but those friends don't know much about working out. Now that I've seen it from here I think I'll try it. Fredy I'd try it too if I were you.
> 
> Same here dude, my biceps are one of my good genetic gifts, my tris.....not so much.





I tend to include bis w/ back (Pull day) so my bicep work is done after the heavy back work as:
super:
- ezbar 21's
- DB hammer curls
seated full ROM DB curl
high cable bis

I've had tendonitis problems for the last few years and haven't been able to lift as heavy as I'd like, but I work on getting a really good contraction and full ROM motion. The exercises that really hit that are the 21s and the seated DB curls and then I burn it out w/ cable bis.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

best-regards

wp


----------



## N_I_C_K (Apr 25, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> I tend to include bis w/ back (Pull day) so my bicep work is done after the heavy back work as:
> super:
> - ezbar 21's
> - DB hammer curls
> ...



Great to know. I'll be sure to try it than. 

I do back and biceps on the same day (pull) just like you do. I do fore arms though.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 25, 2010)

N_I_C_K said:


> Great to know. I'll be sure to try it than.
> 
> I do back and biceps on the same day (pull) just like you do. I do fore arms though.



I'm curious why you'd do arms first? Does it affect the quality of your bigger muscle pulls?


----------



## N_I_C_K (Apr 25, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> I'm curious why you'd do arms first? Does it affect the quality of your bigger muscle pulls?



I can't really say because I've never done back first. When I do back though it's not like I struggle because my biceps are tired. I've just seemed to do biceps first naturally. The first time I really started working out was with my dad and he did it that way so I just took after him. Never really thought about it ya know?


----------



## fredy196 (Apr 25, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> I'm curious why you'd do arms first? Does it affect the quality of your bigger muscle pulls?


 thanks for your input, ive been doing bieceps on there own blasting them for an hour every way you can think off,dya think doing back with them could help.?


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 25, 2010)

Eat and you will grow.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Apr 25, 2010)

fredy196 said:


> thanks for your input, ive been doing bieceps on there own blasting them for an hour every way you can think off,dya think doing back with them could help.?



Working your back is a 'pull' workout so yes, I believe doing back will help work your biceps. I don't think it will be the key to getting the biceps your looking for though. 

Make sure to get a lot of protein in your diet.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 25, 2010)

Everyone knows how to work biceps!  Its the simplest joint in my opinion.  THe question is what does your diet look like?  Post up what your typical day of eating looks like and I bet we'll see why you can't "grow"...  You grow in those 23.5 or so hours at home, not that 1 or 1.5 at the gym!


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 26, 2010)

What are *bieceps*?


----------

